# Inside ceiling cleaning



## papabear70 (Jan 31, 2021)

I have a 97 Overland class A motorhome with the white carpeting on it.  Does anyone know of something to take stains out.  It had a roof leak and the stain is terrible.  Help Please.  Thanks


----------



## C Nash (Feb 6, 2021)

Use a good regular carped cleaning solution and then find a spray carpet dye to match for finising touch.


----------



## henryck (Apr 7, 2021)

I use Folex to remove stains on the carpet and fabrics.


----------



## Homerocks (Jun 6, 2021)

I have the same issue, it had a roof leak and stains just awful. I have tried every kind of carpet cleaning solution on the market, including Folex - just made the stains WORSE! Professional carpet cleaning service will NOT touch it.  If you ever find the answer, please let me know - it is incredibly UGLY.


----------



## JaidynFrazier (Dec 30, 2022)

Hi there, I'm sorry to hear about the leak and the resulting stain on your carpeting. Have you tried using a stain remover specifically designed for carpets? You can find these at most home improvement stores or online. They usually contain enzymes that can break down the stain molecules, making them easier to remove. You could also try using vinegar and water solution, or even club soda, to help lift the stain. If that still doesn't help, you might consider reaching out for help to professionals like guys from Sparkle Wash. Good luck with getting it out!


----------

